# Mt. Aziscoos Maine



## Beetlenut (Jul 28, 2009)

Just back from the Rangeley area where we did a short hike with killer views. There's a description of the hike here http://www.amateur-hikers.com/mountain.asp?id=10378 . We started up the backside trail in light rain which got progressively worse on Saturday, and did the entire 2 1/2 mile ascent in the rain. Just before we got to the summit, the sun popped out and we spent the next several hours on top, drying out, eating, and taking pictures. The views were impressive! We went down the shorter, steeper trail when we left.


----------



## billski (Jul 28, 2009)

outstanding.  heaven.   Looks like a great hike.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 29, 2009)

*nice!*

Nice TR Beetlenut....great you got rewarded with some sun...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2009)

nice Maine Stoke!!!!


----------



## Skier75 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Nick (Nov 1, 2011)

nice moose! 

I was informed this mountain is actually spelled, Aziscohos. This is the only thread I could find on AZ regarding this so I guess this is the one & the same :lol:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 1, 2011)

Was there last summer, very good hike, great views and we camped on the lake for a week.  Great place to get away to!  Land locked salmon, mmmm


----------



## bigbog (Nov 1, 2011)

Landlocks sure gorged on caddis this Spring and Summer JSM.  My one planned day of fishing ended up a disappointment at old & spent bog, but my happen-to-be-next-to-streams(East Outlet, Kennebec and WestBr.Penob) days = each cast = 14"+ of LL.  Kept my style of 10casts or less/day rate constant = resulted in more LL/trout than in the last decade..lol.

That's beautiful country that Beetlenut caught on camera......


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 1, 2011)

bigbog said:


> Landlocks sure gorged on caddis this Spring and Summer JSM.  My one planned day of fishing ended up a disappointment at old & spent bog, but my happen-to-be-next-to-streams(East Outlet, Kennebec and WestBr.Penob) days = each cast = 14"+ of LL.  Kept my style of 10casts or less/day rate constant = resulted in more LL/trout than in the last decade..lol.



This was my first summer fishing... earnestly trying that is!  My girlfriend is a fishing nut so I've decided to join her in this venture.  We stayed at the Black Brook Cove Campground and would paddle out to Beaver Island, beach and fish near sites W5 and 6.  Second cast out first day I landed a 2lb LL.  Followed by another not too many casts later.  

Beautiful place, MTB or hike in the morning, paddle for a couple of hours around Lake Aziscohos, catch dinner, eat and have a few by the fire.


----------

